# My what big teeth I you have



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yellow Eyelash feeding


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:flrt::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

wicked picture

what is that by the way?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i think its a yellow eyelash feeding :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking good Graeme:2thumb: Swap you one of those for a _vogelii_.........


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutly stunning, should answer peoples questions as to why people keep venomous


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is one of the green Eyelash Pit Vipers ......in many ways even more stunning than the yellow ones....and this one is mean!!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

im hoping to apply for my DWA at the end of the month so im trying to get stuff sorted and ideas. that eyelash has a beautiful colour


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> im hoping to apply for my DWA at the end of the month so im trying to get stuff sorted and ideas. that eyelash has a beautiful colour


Most people seem to prefer the Golden ones but I'm just keen on the variety they seem to appear in!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i still like the yellow one thou, it just stands out. you wouldnt miss is in a white room, lol so to speak.


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

are eyelash vipers easy to keep(for a DWA)? most of the DWAs seem to be the.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Not in to snakes, but both of those look stunning. Great photo's as well. :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

samg1696 said:


> are eyelash vipers easy to keep(for a DWA)? most of the DWAs seem to be the.


Depends upon your view as easy...........

Are they as easy as corn snake or a Royal or a rectic.....no

Are they easy compared to a GTP yes

But as neonates you gotta be able to assist something which could put you in hospital....

good fun though:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

what a fab pic. and a stunning snake


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

the yellow is incredible in that snake! great pic!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Yellow Eyelash feeding


Great pic Graeme.

Regards Roy.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Great pic Graeme.
> 
> Regards Roy.


Thanks Roy,

glad you like it mate

G


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

awesome photo :notworthy:


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

that snake is absolutly stunning..
i cant keep snakes coz i cant feed mice lol (i keep mice) but i do love them. have always been facinated by snakes.
i love this ones colouring


----------



## danathon (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow what a stunner


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

is it true there is still no antivenom available for eyelashes?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a Costa rican company produce a polyvalent anti venom that can treat it and is effective however its not species specific, and treats a range of south american species hence it being polyvalent :lol2:


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

wow wow wow
I dont have DWA but that is AMAZING


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Super colour, so bright and vivid. I love the vipers but as yet will stick to the none hots. Maybe one day.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

:mf_dribble:

Mine?


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Stunning.

That mouse looks manky though!!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

TW said:


> Stunning.
> 
> That mouse looks manky though!!


Its obviously just a dark mouse that is starting to get it fur (a large pinky or small fluff depending which shop you buy at)


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I love it but i dont love the size of those nashers!


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

bcde391 said:


> remove genital warts fast at home!genital warts hair loss genital warts weight loss pearl necklaces


what??????


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Yellow Eyelash feeding


dont suppose you want to donate it to me do you Graeme, lol


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. Apparently there was a guy selling hatchlings at the Hamm show. It's amazing how something so beautiful be so dangerous, but then again I say the same thing about my wife:whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

she looks like this now


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> she looks like this now


She is absolutely breathtaking. Is she adult now? How big is she? I never get a sense of size from pictures! ive only ever seen one of these in the flesh and it was a tiny baby no bigger than a hatchling corn! (considerably prettier mind  )

Wonderful animal, im so indescribably jealous... :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> She is absolutely breathtaking. Is she adult now? How big is she? I never get a sense of size from pictures! ive only ever seen one of these in the flesh and it was a tiny baby no bigger than a hatchling corn! (considerably prettier mind  )
> 
> Wonderful animal, im so indescribably jealous... :lol2:


She is about 16 months old now and is about 18inch.

At this size her fangs are impressive, from eating pinkie parts when I got her she can now easily take small mice.!

I'll take some new images later today and post them to show the size


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> She is about 16 months old now and is about 18inch.
> 
> At this size her fangs are impressive, from eating pinkie parts when I got her she can now easily take small mice.!
> 
> I'll take some new images later today and post them to show the size



Wow! Thats some impressive prey item increase! And thank you kindly, cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very cool dude! I was seriously considering applying for my DWAL with these in mind until I got taged one of my carpets when he seemed to be resting. I never get taged normally (or very rarely) but I think it was a sign to hold back a few years :lol2:.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Truely beautiful species. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Great pics! Always liked these.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

wow! how did i not see this picture before stunning!! very impressive bet your over the moon with the little guy!


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

Play Safe! Cool Loving The Yellow One LOL


----------



## CorrineDarren (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow what big teeth right enough! Poor wee mouse though :gasp: ! hehe!! I'm scared of snakes but thats an amazing colour


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful Beautiful pics 

l


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning snake. I think the eyelash viper has to be one of my if not favourite DWA species. Just got to love that colouring! Eep on the toothies though!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing snake :mf_dribble::flrt:

Why must they be venomous


----------



## Rybe (Jul 15, 2008)

That is stunning. Dont want tagged but what a stunning animal!


----------



## DinkyDink (May 14, 2009)

Can I just ask, probably a really simple question, but how do you go about cleaning the tank out? I wouldnt be putting my hands anywhere near a snake with venom and fangs like that, with or without the correct protection!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Sic blad, sic.... 
Or some other modern day colloquial expression of admiration....
You get the point...
Excellent pics...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

DinkyDink said:


> Can I just ask, probably a really simple question, but how do you go about cleaning the tank out? I wouldnt be putting my hands anywhere near a snake with venom and fangs like that, with or without the correct protection!


Easy really,
Take snake our of viv on a hook, place in spare viv and clean out first viv.

You get the drift 

Patience and care


----------



## DinkyDink (May 14, 2009)

I hadnt thought of a snake hook lol i could just imagine you in steel plated armour lifting it out the viv! sorry been having a very blonde day :lol: beautiful snake tho!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> she looks like this now


 
Stunning viper you got there mate. How are these species on the aggression front?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

trueviper said:


> Stunning viper you got there mate. How are these species on the aggression front?


Just been feeding my pair now (11.15pm) and they are snappy but nowhere near are lively as I would expect.

Still fingers well out of harms way!

During the day they are pretty relaxed.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

ooooooo :gasp: :flrt::mf_dribble: i love this snake! x


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning! Got it in a higher res? :flrt:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Aquilus said:


> Stunning! Got it in a higher res? :flrt:



try this link

http://slippery42.smugmug.com/photos/536262890_4bYk8-X2-1.jpg


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Great picture !!!!!!!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

wow. that snake is stunning!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

That is amazing. Really like that. How long does it take to get a DWA license?


----------

